# Compinsated Gun problem



## Sylvester (Nov 19, 2006)

After 10 years I just finished my .45 race gun, just had it plated after sitting in the safe in the white for years. I also finally identified my cause of a malfunction.

The gun, a Para P14 gunsmith kit, weld on mag funnel, checkered front strap, ambi safty, (Old NM surplus slide) cocking serrations extedned on the rear of the slide and cut into the front, front sight hole welded shut, Tasco Optima sight, I forget whats inside except for a full length guide rod and 18lb spring, Ed Brown Brl and 4 star comp. Ejection Port lowered, finished finally in a two tone.

I was able to finally figure out that the recoil spring is to stiff. If I take the Comp off the gun shoots and cycles like a champ.

But when I put the compinsator on and use either, factory 230 hardball or my reloads 200 gr major power factor, both types of ammo bleed off so much through the compinsator, that the gun will not eject the spent round or recoil the slide enough to pick up a new round.

So I am gonna order some lighter recoil springs I am thinking 12-14lb. Any opinions or experances with this type of set up or barrel/compinsator combo.

The pic link should be a slide show.

http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n314/sylvester1498/?action=view&current=1165794149.pbw


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep - with a comp, U need a lower poundage recoils pring. I had a Springer 1911 for years with a carry comp. It had a lighter spring. I can remember 100% for sure, but I think it used a 13lb spring. I had to order some from Springfield so I knew I'd get the right one. They had to look it up. I ordered 3 at 1 time so I'd be set.

I don't have the gun anymore, though...

Anyway, yes, U need a lighter spring.


----------



## Sylvester (Nov 19, 2006)

Well I got some new springs and started with the weakest of the bunch a 12 lb recoil spring and it was still to stiff, the slide is cycling back now, but not far enough to eject yet. So I need to order a 8,9, 10 and 11 lb spring to try. 

Which makes me wonder when I find the sping if I will have enough force to drive the slide back into battery. 

I never knew a compinsator would require such a huge change in the guns setup.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they can be a pain unless U buy 1 already set up by the factory. I am surprised U gotta go lower than 13. Wow.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That is alfull low poundage on a recoil spring. How accurate is the gun? Looks like they took a alfull lot out of them ports.


----------



## Sylvester (Nov 19, 2006)

Its real accurate holds nice groups and w/o the comp is great. I used to shoot IPISC (however ya spell it) with it years ago, seldom missed the A scoring area but it was a work in progress that was shelved untill receintly.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good to see you getting back in it. I have never shot a race gun in my life but they sure look to be fun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a 6 inch, compensated barrel that I tried in a Glock 17 in the mid 1990s. No matter what I did to the spring, I never could get the damn thing to work reliably.

Good luck!


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Please keep in mind you may need to drop the mainspring down also. You may want to look for lighter bullet wieghts also to allow the comp to work better. I have seen 45 Lead as light as 155...


----------



## Sylvester (Nov 19, 2006)

My concern with a lighter bullet is i then have to push it a lot faster which when using lead will create problems, I would need to go faster to make major power factor for scoriing but i cant recall the specs or formula right now. 


Its been a few days since i did any real tinkering with a 1911, so help me out here, why do you think i may need a lighter main spring? I am not makin the connection right now still on my 2d cup of coffee?


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

The main spring will retard the slide movement..Can't say that is your problem though ..I have a SA fact. comp with a two port comp and never had any problems at all with functioning..It has a 17lb main spring and I was using an 18lb recoil spring..Was shooting a 230 gr LRN with 5gr of bullseye for bowling pins..Functions great..
After thought,,Had a problem sorta like yours with a 22 conversion kit. The slide wouldn't go back far enough to keep the hammer at full cock..One of the fixes was to polish the front of the hammer where the slide rode on it when cycling..Seems that the slightly rough surface was slowing the slide down enough to cause the slide to not go all the way back..
Hope this might be of some help..


----------



## Sylvester (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok guys, problem resolved I put in a 8lb recoil spring and it runs smooth and true. Even the casings are not being thrown all over they fall at my feet. What a differance the recoil spring makes in it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, 8lb. That is hella low. The Springfield comped 1911 I had in the 90s was 13lbs.

With that low of a spring, I wouldn't shoot any +p rounds...


----------

